
Three Simple Words to Improve Your Communication - nreece
http://heyamberrae.com/post/48277192684/three-simple-words
======
lifeguard
I had a vendor slip a delivery date once and ended up being very angry with
him on the phone. He called back a couple hours later and started the
conversation with, "I am concerned." All my anger evaporated. Later I realized
I was mad because I felt he was minimizing my requirements and needs.

Simple but powerful.

